# Alert Alert...



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone else get this email????


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ironically, a 'real' Amber Alert popped up last night here.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same thing here in Chicago this morning, I just dropped the 12:30 $54 block I picked up at 7am, since there're up to $20/hr and the blocks are still sitting there. 

Wonder what my threshold is? 

I see they also added the disclaimer that previously reserved blocks don't get the bump in pay, probably got tired of people griping about it to support.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Are the blocks being offered during the game that get the extra pay? I just saw an 11:00-2:00 block offered at $54.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

**Previously accepted blocks will not reflect the increased rates. Each time you accept a block, the rate indicated in the app will be the rate you will receive for that block*


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got offer a 11:30am- 3:30pm but only for $74. $2 increase really amazon...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Are the blocks being offered during the game that get the extra pay? I just saw an 11:00-2:00 block offered at $54.


I am not working during the game not unless the shift (4 hours) for $100 or more...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Same thing here in Chicago this morning, I just dropped the 12:30 $54 block I picked up at 7am, since there're up to $20/hr and the blocks are still sitting there.
> 
> Wonder what my threshold is?
> 
> I see they also added the disclaimer that previously reserved blocks don't get the bump in pay, probably got tired of people griping about it to support.


 Shift start at 7am in Chicago? If so wow. Shift don't start until 9am in Dallas.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

we didn't get any increased rates in SF. they really don't need to increase the rates to get people to grab the warehouse shifts, but hot wheels shifts tend to sit longer and I thought they'd at least increase those for the big game today


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Hot wheels shift ? No increased rates in sf. Hmmmmmm. Something on Saturday rate goes from $72 to $108$ for a 4 hour shift. Does anyone do Postmates in here ?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I would love for some HW shifts. I'm not seeing any blocks available so far here in Irvine. I did get the email saying get ready for more blocks on sunday but so far there's nothing.

We can barely get blocks here so i dont think we'll ever see higher pay blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DCH2, Downers Grove here.


Uber/Lyft said:


> Shift start at 7am in Chicago? If so wow. Shift don't start until 9am in Dallas.


No, I picked up the 12:30pm start time block at around 7am today. 

10:30 or 11 is the earliest I see here, I think up until that time it's all white vans.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

9am the earliest in Dallas. All white vans get all the apartment in Dallas during the day shift from 9am -1pm.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> all the apartments


That must suck so much.....


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

No increase in pay in Columbus.

I think hot wheels start at 9 am here, and prime now starts at 8 am. Logistics isnt flex here. I always see usps do logistics drops, never seen a white van yet.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

$88 dollar shift today in Coppel. $80 yesterday.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

88 in dla5 all day today for 4 hour shifts


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Did anyone from Los Angeles County get extra pay yesterday? Also any suckers gonna work in this heavy rain for $54 today?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Watch it before you say something like this, lot of people work hard in rain or shine for their living.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> I know only sucker and ........... thats you! Watch it before you say something like this, lot of people work hard in rain or shine for their living.


You never answered my question. What's the deal with all seeing eye on your avatar? Didn't your parents teach you not to worship evil? Also keep thinking you're an amazon employee. You're not their employee. They couldn't give two faqs about you.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> You never answered my question. What's the deal with all seeing eye on your avatar? Didn't your parents teach you not to worship evil? Also keep thinking you're an amazon employee. You're not their employee. They couldn't give two faqs about you.


Here is answer to you question, its called "Eye of Providence" nothing to do with evil worship the only evil here is in your head. Below is the link for you and ........ Congrats! you are now on my ignore list so do not bother answering anymore.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Shift start at 7am in Chicago? If so wow. Shift don't start until 9am in Dallas.


The earliest one popped out on my screen was 6.00-8.00am. The early for me lol.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> 9am the earliest in Dallas. All white vans get all the apartment in Dallas during the day shift from 9am -1pm.


7am in Coppell


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 95082
> Anyone else get this email????


For holidays?


----------

